# But Can You Vape It?



## devdev (8/5/14)



Reactions: Funny 11


----------



## Riaz (8/5/14)

maybe drop the tab in your tank, turn it around and vape it from the bottom

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 3


----------



## devdev (8/5/14)

Lol just realised I should have made the thread title "Butt can you vape it?"

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## johan (8/5/14)

devdev said:


> Lol just realised I should have made the thread title "Butt can you vape it?"



The BEFORE or AFTER?

Reactions: Funny 4


----------



## devdev (8/5/14)

johan said:


> The BEFORE or AFTER?



Neeeeeeeeh sis man Ohm Johan!

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## Die Kriek (8/5/14)

Holskeurend snaaks!  (Apologies for the Afrikaans, it just doesn't work in English)

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## ET (8/5/14)

this is one assinine post

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Metal Liz (8/5/14)

bwhahaha, the duck is back in full force!!!!

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## annemarievdh (8/5/14)

hahahahahahahaha noooooooooo

Guys I have a picture brain. Its to funny!!! hahahahahaha

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2 | Creative 1


----------



## ShaneW (8/5/14)

At least we know that if they ever ban ecigs, it might possible for nicotine/glycerine suppositories.

Not sure all the nice flavours would necessary though

Reactions: Winner 1 | Funny 6


----------



## devdev (8/5/14)

@ShaneW gives new meaning to someone bumming a smoke off you

Reactions: Winner 2 | Funny 6


----------



## annemarievdh (8/5/14)

devdev said:


> @ShaneW gives new meaning to someone bumming a smoke off you



Ow my goodness !! Dis so skerp!!! Hahahaha

Reactions: Like 1


----------

